# verrouillage num?



## adils (10 Mai 2006)

slt,
j'ai beau chercher sur le manuel, c'est quoi le verrouillage numérique et quel est son utilité?
ps: je commence ds le monde informatique avc un mac!


----------



## laf (11 Mai 2006)

Si j'ai bonne mémoire, ça sert à utiliser les petits chiffres et symboles gris à droite de certaines touches. Le 1 sur le J etc. Perso, je ne m'en sers pas mais à toi de voir.


----------



## ultrabody (11 Mai 2006)

adils a dit:
			
		

> slt,
> j'ai beau chercher sur le manuel, c'est quoi le verrouillage numérique et quel est son utilité?
> ps: je commence ds le monde informatique avc un mac!



le verouillage numérique sur un portable est très utile....
comme tu peux le constater sur un portable on n'a pas de pavé numérique comme sur un clavier "normal"...
le verouillage numérique intervient lorsque tu as beaucoup de chiffre à taper..
ainsi, celà éviter de maintenir la touche shift pour entrer un chiffre...


(j'ai été clair ?)


----------



## laf (11 Mai 2006)

Inutile ne maintenir la touche shift enfoncée, suffit de la vérouiller.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2006)

Non, si tu appuies sur verr. maj. , tu n'as pas les chiffres. 
Par exemple, sur mon clavier : 
é --> avec la touche shift : 2 --> avec verr. maj : É

Verr. Num  à l'avantage de te simuler un pavé numérique en lieu et place des touches "j,k,l,u,i,o,è,!,ç,,"


----------



## laf (11 Mai 2006)

Je te certifie que tu peux les avoir en vérouillant maj. Il sufit de le configurer dans préférence système. J'ai toujours configuré mon ibook comme ça.

Perso, je trouve ça bien plus pratique que le pavé numérique. Question d'habitude sans doute.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2006)

Exact, je viens de vérifier. Je ne savais pas. 

Merci


----------



## bencricri (11 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Je te certifie que tu peux les avoir en vérouillant maj. Il sufit de le configurer dans préférence système. J'ai toujours configuré mon ibook comme ça.
> 
> Perso, je trouve ça bien plus pratique que le pavé numérique. Question d'habitude sans doute.



Je n'arrive pas à configurer comme toi. Peux tu me donner la marche à suivre?


----------



## bencricri (11 Mai 2006)

bencricri a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à configurer comme toi. Peux tu me donner la marche à suivre?



Bon ben je crois que j'ai trouvé finalement...
Au cas ou cela pourrait intéresser quelqu'un voici la procédure:

Aller dans Préférences Système / Personnel / International / Menu Saisie 
Dans la liste cocher Clavier Francais - Numérique
Décocher l'autre marqué uniquement Clavier Francais s'il est déjà coché
et le tour est joué normalement.
Enfin pour moi ca marche.


----------



## Zitounesup (11 Mai 2006)

bencricri a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je crois que j'ai trouvé finalement...
> Au cas ou cela pourrait intéresser quelqu'un voici la procédure:
> 
> Aller dans Préférences Système / Personnel / International / Menu Saisie
> ...



Yes, ca marche aussi pour moi  merci pour l'info
1234567890 <--- tapé avec la touche maj activée  héhé


----------



## adils (11 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> le verouillage numérique sur un portable est très utile....
> comme tu peux le constater sur un portable on n'a pas de pavé numérique comme sur un clavier "normal"...
> le verouillage numérique intervient lorsque tu as beaucoup de chiffre à taper..
> ainsi, celà éviter de maintenir la touche shift pour entrer un chiffre...
> ...


merci à toi et à tous les autres,
c'est clair


----------



## adils (12 Mai 2006)

En essayant la touche numérique, est ce normal qu'iln'y ait que les chiffres 7, 8, et 9 qui fonctionnent?


----------



## grig (12 Mai 2006)

moi non plus, et ça fait six ans que je suis sur un powerbook, j'aurais pu faire l'économie d'un pavé numérique, mais au fait, l'option existait-elle sur Os 9 ?


----------



## grig (12 Mai 2006)

apparemment oui...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mai 2006)

adils a dit:
			
		

> En essayant la touche numérique, est ce normal qu'iln'y ait que les chiffres 7, 8, et 9 qui fonctionnent?


Le pavé numérique est simulé avec les touches JKL, UIO, è!ç. Si tu tu regardes bien, tu verras des caractères en gris en bas de chacune de ses touches.


----------



## kertruc (15 Mai 2006)

Et en faisant cette manip' vous pouvez toujours accentuer vos majuscules ?


----------



## adils (17 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le pavé numérique est simulé avec les touches JKL, UIO, è!ç. Si tu tu regardes bien, tu verras des caractères en gris en bas de chacune de ses touches.


merci c juste dommage que ça ne soit pas direct avec les bouton correspondants aux chiffres


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mai 2006)

:mouais: 
Ben non, ce qui est pratique avec un pavé numérique c'est son ergonomie. Alors si tu te retrouves avec une rangée de chiffres, c'est tout de suite moins pratique. 
Tu te vois saisir du texte avec un clavier comme ça : 
a b c d e f g h i j ......x y z ?


----------

